# How to Add Comments to Photos



## Gary Kessler (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi!  I do not see how to add comments to a photo on Lightroom CC MacOS version.  I can do it on the IOS and web version, but not MacOS or Android.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2018)

There isn't a way on the macOS/Android version yet, but hopefully it be too far out.


----------



## Gary Kessler (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks, Victoria! Hopefully, Adobe will have better coordination of features across platforms. It's annoying when you find you cannot do things on whatever platform you happen to be on.


----------

